# Solved: Wifi Wireless media disconnected



## FloriChan (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello, I have a problem with my wifi connection.
I have selected my IP address automatically and DNS server address automatically. All devices are working properly in Device Manager, my wifi is on and I also tried ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew. Please help 

Here is my XP> cmd> ipconfig /all also ipconfig /release and /renew

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Flory>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : florychan
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS191 Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-85-D9-92-48
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.16
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::221:85ff:fed9:9248%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 78.96.7.88
95.77.94.88
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 18, 2014 9:53:28 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 25, 2014 9:53:28 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Personal Area Network
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-85-82-46-BD

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Ad
apter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-D0-9E-89

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-10
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.16%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Flory>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection 5 while it has its media
disconnected.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::221:85ff:fed9:9248%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Flory>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection 5 while it has its media
disconnected.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.16
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::221:85ff:fed9:9248%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.16%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Flory>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what happens when you try to connect to a wireless signal ?

can we see an xirrus screen shot

you could also try a TCP/IP reset

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx 
( the site now appears to require a business email, and does not allow webbased emails like gmail,hotmail or yahoo etc )

Use the links below

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-Monitor-Download-99109.html

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here 
http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/opinion/windows/3415854/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/3405830/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357
also the link has a Microsoft * Fix it p/color]*, which will do the above for you

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## FloriChan (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry I don't know or can't install xirrus. I have a cable connection on my computer with my wifi problem right now so I can use the internet. I can see all wireless connections around and when I try to connect to mine it gets stuck at "Waiting for network...."

Here is my TCP/IP stack repair result

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Flory>netsh int ip reset.log
The following command was not found: int ip reset.log.

C:\Documents and Settings\Flory>netsh int ip reset reset.log

C:\Documents and Settings\Flory>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the machine in order to complete the reset.

C:\Documents and Settings\Flory>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you repeat the first TCP/IP command please - you did not use the correct instruction

the command is 
*netsh int ip reset reset.log*
you put
*netsh int ip reset.log*


----------



## FloriChan (Apr 18, 2014)

I then redo it. Check above


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks

can we see an xirrus

the Atheros AR5007EG may need an updated driver 
make and exact model of the PC

can you try a few things

*Remove the wireless security*
Is your wireless security enabled?
if so - log into the router and remove the wireless security - now see if it will connect.
if it does - log back into the router and try with the wireless security enabled again

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Uninstall and allow windows to re-install the adapter and Driver *
goto the device manager > Network Adapters > click on the  [+]  to show all the adapters

right click on the adapter and from the menu

remove/uninstall the adapter

Now restart the pc and allow windows to detect new hardware and re install the adapter and the driver
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## FloriChan (Apr 18, 2014)

I unabled the security on the network also re-installed the adapter and I still can't connect... 
Also if I try to update the driver it says there is no better one. 
I hava an old laptop MSI VR603


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the software version you have 
try this site
*Drivers for the other windows operating system*
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-drivers.php
You need to look down the page for your particular adapter model and then look across the columns to find your windows version.
Now click on the  blue tick mark  in the column under your windows version.
This will open another page for that particular adapter and that windows version.

Now click on the download button labelled " Click to Download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

To install the driver you will need to do the following

Extract the downloaded zip file into a folder on the PC
then

> Start Globe
> Control Panel
> System and maintenance
> Scroll down to *Device manager*
> network adaptors, click on the +  >
> Right click on the AR5007(EG) Adapter
> click on *Update Driver Software...*
> click on *Browse my computer for driver software*
> let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer
> Have Disk
> click on the Button *Browse...*
> Locate the folder you extracted the zip folder and highlight the .inf file
you should see two files with .inf 
Vista 32Bit AR5007 * netathv.inf*
Vista 64Bit AR5007 * netathvx.inf *
Vista 32Bit AR5007EG * netathr.inf*
Vista 64Bit AR5007EG * netathrx.inf *

For XP;
http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-030331.htm

>Click Start
>right-click My Computer
>click Properties. 
The System Properties window opens. 
>Click the Hardware tab, 
>then click Device Manager button. 
The Device Manager window opens. 
>Double-click Display adapters. 
>Right-click on the AR5007(EG) Adapter
>click Update Driver
The Hardware Update Wizard opens and asks to connect to Windows Update: 
> select No, not this time. Click Next
>Select the following option: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced), and then click Next. 
>Select the Don't search, I will choose the driver to install option, and then Next
>Click the Have Disk button, and then click the Browse button
Browse to the directory where you unzipped the file you downloaded
Locate and highlight the .inf file 
AR5007 and AR5007EG XP-32bit = * netathwx.inf*
>Click the OK button. 
>Click the Finish button when done.


----------



## FloriChan (Apr 18, 2014)

I will just put a new windows. Thank you very much for your support


----------

